# Major (retd) Don Duplisea, RCE



## Nfld Sapper (9 Dec 2016)

Another sapper gone  



> As most are aware Don Duplisea has been quietly battling cancer for the last few months. Don passed away this morning on his terms with family by his side. There are few Engineers alive today who have not had some type of contact with him, he will be truly missed.
> 
> (From his daughters post this am)
> My father loved nothing more than his wife and family, the water and his 44 years of service to this country. Early this morning we said goodbye as he went on his own terms with courage and valour. Rest in peace Major Don Duplisea...Dad. Chimo!!"


----------



## SprCForr (9 Dec 2016)

RiP Don. It was a pleasure to know you.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (9 Dec 2016)

It is with great sadness that the family of Don Duplisea of Fredericton Junction announce his passing on December 9, 2016 at the Dr. Everett Chalmers Hospital. Don was born in St. Stephen on July 3, 1948 to Ruth Morrison (Nason) and the late Calvin Duplisea.

Major (Ret’d) Donald Duplisea was a Sapper, Military Veteran and Combat Engineer Diver, spent 44 years with the Department of National Defense retiring on his birthday in 2008.Don became very active in the community after retirement; he was a member of Sunbury Lodge #42 Free & Accepted Masons of NB, F.J. Volunteer Fire Dept.(Chief), Sunbury West Historical Society, Church Choir and Atlantic Ret.d Sappers Assoc.

Don is survived by his wife of 46 years Deanna (Hartt) Duplisea, daughter Donita, son David, grandchildren Marques and Tahleah Duplisea, Mother Ruth Morrison and brothers Stan and Doug Duplisea. As well as; step sisters, Lynn, Patricia, Wendy, Mary–Lou, Donna, step brothers, Edward, James, Charles and step mother Claire. 

Visitations will be held at Sunbury Funeral Home, Central Blissville, on Sunday, December 12, 2016 from 2 to 4pm and 6 to 8pm. Funeral Service will be at Tracy United Baptist Church on Monday, at 2pm with Rev. James Harrison officiating. Interment will be at a later date in the Tracy United Baptist Cemetery.

Donations may be made in Donnie’s memory to Fredericton Junction Fire Dept., Tracy United Baptist Church or a charity of Donor’s choice. Arrangements are in the care of Sunbury Funeral Home, Blissville, NB. (506–368–2413)


----------

